# [WIP]CM7 for Droid Charge.



## b16

*Would you be interested in CM7 for the Droid Charge?*​
Yes. 16298.78%No.21.22%


----------



## b16

It was brought to my attention that there is a wide group of people that want to see it happen. If I gain enough interest here I will personally go get one, and with the help of Kejar31 and Birdman, we will do everything we can to get it fully functional, this requires a lot of time and effort so please take a moment to let us know if you would like to see it.

b16, birdman and kejar31.

If you want to donate, you are welcome to, but as of right now we need a feel from the community.










For info on donations go TO THIS POST


----------



## Grillrd

b16 said:


> It was brought to my attention that there is a wide group of people that want to see it happen. If I gain enough interest here I will personally go get one, and with the help of Kejar31 and Birdman, we will do everything we can to get it fully functional, this requires a lot of time and effort so please take a moment to let us know if you would like to see it.
> 
> b16, birdman and kejar31.
> 
> If you want to donate, you are welcome to, but as of right now we need a feel from the community.


Hell yes...I was very jealous putting it on my buddies dx tonight


----------



## Retrokid223

yes that would be awesome!


----------



## kicker22004

yes would love to get this on the wifes


----------



## b16

If anyone is interested and wants to donate, let us know.


----------



## pnicho

Yes, I would love to have it on my charge!


----------



## milan616

I'm very interested and will probably donate either way, but I think I have a somewhat important question on behalf of the community. Are you talking about seriously maintaining a CM branch for the Charge? Or porting and moving on when the next big thing is out? I know all of you do great work (very appreciative!), but the mass exodus from the DX was a little disheartening. Roms for the DX were simple enough because it was mostly frozen while locked down. CM is a living, breathing work. I'm not saying don't move onto the latest and greatest (too much talent among you three to waste), but a little affirmation that you won't abandon the Charge when you do would be nice


----------



## Jessberto

milan616 said:


> I'm very interested and will probably donate either way, but I think I have a somewhat important question on behalf of the community. Are you talking about seriously maintaining a CM branch for the Charge? Or porting and moving on when the next big thing is out? I know all of you do great work (very appreciative!), but the mass exodus from the DX was a little disheartening. Roms for the DX were simple enough because it was mostly frozen while locked down. CM is a living, breathing work. I'm not saying don't move onto the latest and greatest (too much talent among you three to waste), but a little affirmation that you won't abandon the Charge when you do would be nice


It would be awesome if the Charge got supported like the Nexus one still is.


----------



## b16

milan616 said:


> I'm very interested and will probably donate either way, but I think I have a somewhat important question on behalf of the community. Are you talking about seriously maintaining a CM branch for the Charge? Or porting and moving on when the next big thing is out? I know all of you do great work (very appreciative!), but the mass exodus from the DX was a little disheartening. Roms for the DX were simple enough because it was mostly frozen while locked down. CM is a living, breathing work. I'm not saying don't move onto the latest and greatest (too much talent among you three to waste), but a little affirmation that you won't abandon the Charge when you do would be nice


Thats a really good question. To be honest, once it get up and running, there will be more than enough devs working on it by then. I am sure at one point, once it is stable, there will be code submission, but I myself cannot speak for the rest of the people, go ahead and add p3droid to the list while you are at it.


----------



## milan616

Hey, you get p3droid and imoseyon (and maybe even convert beesley over from the Bolt too) I don't think I could be any happier









Edit: and I know there are other guys, but they seem pretty busy on things. cvpcs keeping on the DX for instance should go a long way for all the people stuck until next year.


----------



## y14g3t5

When I get my charge, I will mosdef be eagerly awaiting cm builds for it...just started playing with the cm4dx last night and loving it.


----------



## coldconfession13

Want cm7 on charge


----------



## imneveral0ne

wait, so are you taking donations for a droid charge? or are you going to buy one yourself? im just confused from the first post.


----------



## b16

I will probably buy it out of pocket.


----------



## imneveral0ne

b16 said:


> I will probably buy it out of pocket.


just bustin your balls man


----------



## hoppermi

I would love CM7 for Charge and would gladly donate to the effort.


----------



## moosc

this would be awesome Im buying a charge this weekend.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dspolen

Who's the one knucklehead that voted "no" ? Hilarious ...


----------



## ITGuy11

Hell yeah, bring it!


----------



## Droosh

I can tell you on July 6th. If it holds up that I can upgrade to an LTE phone later without losing my unlimited data plans I will wait for the Bionic or SGS2. 
If I think I need LTE upgrade now it's the Charge for me and I'll donate.

Sent from my DROIDX using CM7 & Tapatalk


----------



## poitee

I would definitely be interested. I also have a build box I'll offer up a ssh account on.


----------



## SleekDX

Yes please. Currently have a DX but will be getting one in a week.


----------



## wynalazca

No offense to you b16, but isn't this a no-brainer? I'm rather surprised someone would even ask this question. It's an obvious yes from anyone who has touched a phone with CM7 on it. With that said, good luck! I can't wait.


----------



## porterhouse

hope i dont get bashed for this...lol....but what makes CM different than any other ROM? I always here things about CM, particularly CM7 lately, but i came from the DX and bought the Charge before CM7 was released for the DX.


----------



## davpel

I'm definitely interested and will happily donate when the project gets rolling/and or upon the release of a beta. Just as important as CM7, however, is a fully functional version of CWM. We desperately need the backup/restore function to work.


----------



## papi92

Hello please do this.


----------



## GoBlue13

Would love to see this happen. I will be using an upgrade on the charge in the next couple days.


----------



## Aixelsyd

Hell yeah we want to see CM7 on the Charge. One of the best things I've seen all day. That said I had to bust out my X last night and flash it with CM just to check it out even tho I'm on the charge now.


----------



## cruzer_lite

yes,yes yes


----------



## Stang68

Definitely! I have wanted to try Cyanogen Mod forever but I always had a device with a locked bootloader! Please bring CM7 to the Droid Charge!!


----------



## cruzer_lite

Yes, That would be great


----------



## Timotato

I do not own a Charge, so therefore I do not want CM7 on the Charge? Am I right?


----------



## raptors524

i just signed up so i could post yes i would love to see cm7 on this phone. I also would want to donate so i can help get you all some charges. I know if you all were to have some charges in your hand, there would be more great things besides cm7. excuse me for the terrible typing, as i am typing from my galaxy tab. thanks guys

p.s why do you guys love the thunderbolt so much? i think the charge is the best LTE device on the market right now.

good luck


----------



## PeterDLai

CM7 for the Droid Charge would be awesome.


----------



## b16

wynalazca said:


> No offense to you b16, but isn't this a no-brainer? I'm rather surprised someone would even ask this question. It's an obvious yes from anyone who has touched a phone with CM7 on it. With that said, good luck! I can't wait.


I know it is but it takes a lot of time, I am getting ready to buy a used one, if anyone wants to donate, send to b16a2smith @ Gmail.com via paypal.

Me and Birdman will be working with this together, along with kejar31, and hopefully a few other developers.

NOTE: I will be buying it anyways, so if you still want to donate, that is okay.

Thanks for voicing your opinion.


----------



## pestilent

I would definitely be interested. Ran CM6 on my Incredible and would love to see it on the Charge. I'm especially interested since Kejar's name was mentioned, since he's already done a ton of excellent work on the phone.


----------



## binglejellsx2

Joined the forum just to vote yes! I tell everyone this is a lateral move in terms of an upgrade from the Moto Droid because I was running the latest CM7 on it. Hardware-wise, this is definitely an upgrade though.


----------



## byrnsey88

The main reason I think it would be great on here because the hardware is there it just needs some better software to make this phone kicking.
Also if there is CM7 gets started I think a following will grow just from that. Especially with the DATA LIMITS coming.


----------



## elviejito.com

CM7 for the Droid Charge would be great!


----------



## Ainvar

Would love to see come CM7 on the charge!


----------



## ShotgunSam

Yes Please! I will donate to the cause!


----------



## NeaLMaN

Count me in.... I'm lovin it


----------



## coldconfession13

who actually put no


----------



## KsKnightmare

i just picked up a Charge, well, about 3 hours ago. and it needs some cm love


----------



## NotATreoFan

I've never owned an Android device that offered the potential of a CM6 or 7 port, so I for one would love to give it a shot.


----------



## BuTbKa

Pretty please. Will donate.


----------



## Porkweasel

Would absolutely love to see CM for the Charge. So many people grabbed one recently that it would be great to see support!


----------



## ColonelSeitan

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## gumballhead

If you make it, i will donate! never got to try it on the DX, looks awesome!


----------



## ajproe

Yes! This is my first android phone, we need a little cm 7 love. The fact that the bootloader is unlocked makes it the perfect candidate


----------



## azhockey

Yes let's see CM7 on this phone!


----------



## ShortBusDriver

Signed up just to reply. I would love to have CM7 on my Charge! If this project does start going somewhere I will be happy to donate to the cause as well so please keep us updated!


----------



## HAX

PLEASE BRING CM7 TO DROID CHARGE!! CM7 is the biggest thing I miss about my old D1.

EDIT: I will gladly donate up to $50 if I see CM7 on my Charge!! I donated before once it was brought to the OG Droid, I'll gladly do it again for the Charge!!


----------



## Rasvet

That would be awesome


----------



## dave_nole

I Would donate im trying to get my hands on another charge to send in for the cause


----------



## frickandfrak

WOOOOOOOOO CM7. I miss that little fella. we need to get some gingerbread up in this phone so we can finally google video chat!


----------



## das7771

Hellya, I would love to see some CM7 on the charge. There has been alot of great developement of the past weeks, but this would be the icing on the cake. Will definitely donate for this. Got rid of my DX right before it was supported so I missed out on that one.


----------



## mikepic

I've donated for a similar pole when I got my TB (at release) and decided I really didn't like the phone at all so I sent it back. I'll gladly donate again if I decide to keep the charge. The mod community is just so great with the Droid X which is like 80% of the reason I haven't left yet.


----------



## thecontrolm7cl

as someone who just came from the droid x which just got cyanogen i would love to have it on the charge!


----------



## naddly

I loved Cyanogen on my Droid Incredible. PLEASE bring it to the charge.


----------



## papi92

ill pay $50 when its done


----------



## ZeppelinJ0

Why would we say no?! I've gone through 3 phones since my Droid1 and none of them supported CM7 which was an absolute pleasure to have


----------



## jdenman03

I will send you a droid charge (or give $100) if you decide to support it.


----------



## lonndoggie

You start developing, I'll donate. Loved CM7 on my OG Droid, been pining for it now that I have the Charge.


----------



## junksecret

I'd love to see it for my charge. If someone starts a "pledge" thread, I'm in!


----------



## watersrules

Charge it up!


----------



## b16

The guy has sent me the phone, I have not payed him yet, if you would like and want to donate, let me know with a PM. Thanks and I really appreciate it.


----------



## kingwaffle

I'm not even sure why this is a thread. Of course we want CM7.


----------



## coldconfession13

I was going to donate but car parts had to come first :-/


----------



## kauthor47

I am all over this as far as support goes. I just picked up a Charge yesterday and I love it, but the selection of ROM's and kernels is a bit lacking right now.

I offer my device to be used for public or private testing if you guys are looking for volunteers.


----------



## pestilent

kauthor47 said:


> I am all over this as far as support goes. I just picked up a Charge yesterday and I love it, but the selection of ROM's and kernels is a bit lacking right now.
> 
> I offer my device to be used for public or private testing if you guys are looking for volunteers.


I totally agree that the selection is very small right now, but I am very encouraged by the quality so far. If you haven't tried any yet, you should definitely check out GummyCharged. Especially if you're interested in the ASOP feel. The dev is one of the devs mentioned in the initial post (Kejar) and he does excellent work.


----------



## Phaze08

I totally agree you guys should do this it probably won't be too hard, they put it on d2 and dx and this is unlocked. I say pull apart the cm for thunderbolt and you can get it going good.


----------



## hooskins

Would be all for it. Signed up to let you all know!


----------



## dmack09

Yay I want this!


----------



## PeterDLai

The two people who voted "No" are just greedy and want to go straight to Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## kauthor47

pestilent said:


> I totally agree that the selection is very small right now, but I am very encouraged by the quality so far. If you haven't tried any yet, you should definitely check out GummyCharged. Especially if you're interested in the ASOP feel. The dev is one of the devs mentioned in the initial post (Kejar) and he does excellent work.


Excellent, thanks for that heads up. I currently have Altered Beast, but I will be sure to give GC a try.


----------



## Stang68

So, is this enough people to warrant development of CM7 on the Charge?


----------



## zoome9

CM7 (and beyond) would be awesome for the charge


----------



## b16

The phone has came in, we are waiting on a few issues first before we dive in.







Stay tuned.


----------



## pestilent

b16 said:


> The phone has came in, we are waiting on a few issues first before we dive in.  Stay tuned.


You so can't make a post in an Android forum with "Stay Tuned". Don't you know some of us have severe ADHD here and not at all good at waiting patiently? You're killin me here


----------



## yutzybrian

PeterDLai said:


> The two people who voted "No" are just greedy and want to go straight to Ice Cream Sandwich. :tongue2:


Or are 2 of the developers who currently have ROMs out :smile3:


----------



## bose301s

I want CM7 and I want it NOW!! :tongue3:


----------



## ColonelSeitan

b16 said:


> The phone has came in, we are waiting on a few issues first before we dive in.  Stay tuned.


Yay!


----------



## drynne

So what does the recent gb leak mean for this?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## yutzybrian

jimmynov said:


> So what does the recent gb leak mean for this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Nothing. CM is its own complete package built from the ground up using AOSP code


----------



## bose301s

yutzybrian said:


> Nothing. CM is its own complete package built from the ground up using AOSP code


Wrong, while the OS itself is AOSP they sting kang the device drivers and custom files thatteh individual phones need from official releases.


----------



## bose301s

Come on guys, get to work we NEED CM7!!! :tongue3::grin::wink2:


----------



## Cruiserdude

Pretty sure they are working on it already man, that's why b16 is trying to decide who to give the first Charge too, haha. Patience, grasshopper. :android-smile:


----------



## Phaze08

They need to make a dev forum like they did on cm4d2. There was so many people helping the development took a little over a week lol. Plus, it was cool to keep track of everything and see how it was going.


----------



## rami98

Hell to the yes!!!!! I will donate 50 dollars for you to go get a charge right now and put cm7 on it. I have it on my nookcolor and deactivated Droid x but not on my best device, the Droid charge. :'(


----------



## Phaze08

Someone already bought them one I think...lol.


----------



## yutzybrian

bose301s said:


> Wrong, while the OS itself is AOSP they sting kang the device drivers and custom files thatteh individual phones need from official releases.


Wouldn't drivers from say Froyo work on GB though? I could be (and prolly am) wrong here since I don't have any true experience with linux.


----------



## frogdod

i love it on my nook and would love it on my charge, poll is close but i am voting yes


----------



## mturley

This would be beyond awesome. I remember loving CM7 on my OG droid, and when i upgraded to the Charge I definitely downgraded my ROM. 

Now, I just want to know who the two people are that voted "No"...


----------



## coldconfession13

technically on droid they have froyo kernal .32 running cm7


----------



## CaptTrips

coldconfession13 said:


> technically on droid they have froyo kernal .32 running cm7


wasnt the thunderbolt running that way for a while?


----------



## boomwaller

Would love to see this happen. ASOP has always been my favorite for roms for Android!


----------



## Aflac

Signed up for an account just so I could add my yes to this thread.


----------



## coldconfession13

Hello now I that I think of it look at the Droid x. They are using a froyo kernel.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08

Im sure these guys can get this going no problem, I just wish we could have some updates...lol.


----------



## f3liC

Didn't see the poll was closed when I registered but I wanted to vote yes


----------



## yutzybrian

f3liC said:


> Didn't see the poll was closed when I registered but I wanted to vote yes


Yup it is already being worked on lol


----------



## drFUNK

Just got a Droid Charge (and just signed up here to voice my opinion) - CM7 would be absolutely wonderful on the Droid Charge. I can't wait!


----------



## confuscius

Has CM7 development started on the Charge yet? Just curious what's going on.


----------



## LANAtron

Please bring CM7 to the Charge!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08

Who's in charge of this project?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## r2doesinc

nobody is in charge and afaik nobody has started any work.
when mine comes in ill start work on omfgb, kejar and some others have mentioned wanting to lend a hand in that too.


----------



## Phaze08

So....when is cm7 coming to charge?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo

Remains a mystery untill then look foward too darkslide and omfgb

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## confuscius

r2doesinc said:


> nobody is in charge and afaik nobody has started any work.
> when mine comes in ill start work on omfgb, kejar and some others have mentioned wanting to lend a hand in that too.


Sweet! I'm confident you can get an AOSP ROM on this *****.


----------



## bmplekan

Had the incredible, went to the X, now on the charge, would love to see cm7 after using cm4dx!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetygator

Been running CM since I switched from JesusFreak on my G1. Got the Charge today before the axe fell @ big red. Sad to see this is the first time I will be without CM...

That makes me a sad panda


----------



## scallen

f3liC said:


> Didn't see the poll was closed when I registered but I wanted to vote yes


Same here. I wanted to vote but came a little late to this discussion. I just got the Droid Charge and would love to get CM7 on it!


----------



## Phaze08

From what I'm reading, omfgb is comparable to cm7 and I'm pretty excited for it now! Hows the development coming?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzook

Phaze08 said:


> So....when is cm7 coming to charge?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk





Phaze08 said:


> From what I'm reading, omfgb is comparable to cm7 and I'm pretty excited for it now! Hows the development coming?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Seriously? Do you even read any of the thread?? Wtf?


----------



## ZeppelinJ0

r2doesinc said:


> nobody is in charge and afaik nobody has started any work.
> when mine comes in ill start work on omfgb, kejar and some others have mentioned wanting to lend a hand in that too.


Just googled omfgb and it looks great! The hard work you guys put in to these ROMs is hugely appreciated, I'd buy you all lapdances and booze if you lived nearby!


----------



## 1thess523

I loved CM5 & 6 on the Droid! I remember loading the nightlies and being giddy with anticipation about what new feature I'd find after (or during!) boot.

I'd love to have CM developed for the Charge!


----------



## bkhorn

Phaze08 said:


> From what I'm reading, omfgb is comparable to cm7 and I'm pretty excited for it now! Hows the development coming?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


OMFGB http://t3hh4xx0r.com/projects-2/projects

Choose your device

EVO, Incredible or Eris. I don't see any work on the Charge.


----------



## Phaze08

Their going to start soon.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleblk

Jessberto said:


> It would be awesome if the Charge got supported like the Nexus one still is.


Had the Dx... Never had the CM7. Many have told me how awesome it is. I would donate for this cause.


----------



## b16

Pay close attention to kejar31 and r2doesinc soon...


----------



## Stang68

b16 said:


> pay close attention to kejar31 and r2doesinc soon...


Sweeeeeeet. I just loaded CM7 on my brother's OG Droid and love it. It's so smooth and the options are amazing.


----------



## technosapien

Guess it's too late to vote "yes" but here I am... looking forward to trying this out.
Thanks!


----------



## dino2366

Even though the poll is closed, I would still like to chip in a HELL YEEAAHHH!!!!


----------



## xoomdev

I've decided most of the fun is wanting to throw your phone out of the window when nothings working and there is no one that has accomplished what you are trying to do so you have no one who can help you. I have a sick and twisted view of fun.

In any case, I've decided that as soon as I can sell one of my bolts (interested?) Or trade a Bolt for a charge (interested??) I'm going to start help. Just need to get the device so I can help r2 get this going. If we get it going for omfgb it will then work for cm.

Can't wait, lets get it done.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08

Sounds awesome to me. Cant wait!


----------



## SemiAutoAZ

Cant wait. Coming fresh of the Thunderbolt, would love CM7 on my Charge.


----------



## streetlightman

b16 said:


> Pay close attention to kejar31 and r2doesinc soon...


I'm paying close attention but nothing is happening 

is there a status update you can give us?


----------



## Phaze08

Seriously a status update would be nice....Does anyone know of how this is going or if this project has even started?


----------



## adamthecashew

Don't worry this will happen in due time. I want cm7 as much as the next person but it takes a lot of time to port cm7 to a new device. The fascinate didn't get it till about a year after it's release.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08

I actually personally followed the cm4d2 dev thread and they had it 98% functional in less than 2 weeks. And they had to user work arounds for the locked bootloader.


----------



## xoomdev

Just as a little background. Me and r2 will be working on this for omfgb. 
He already has his charge and I should be getting mine in the mail tomorrow (err today). As far as status updates it will be hard, if it's anything like the tbolt it was an all or nothing sort of thing with the radio. Even r2 was bugging me everyday and I had zero status update for him until the day I told him it was working. Just know we will have both of us working hard on this so it will definitely be something that will be worked on.


----------



## duhg

Awesome, thank you devs!


----------



## Phaze08

Seriously thanks for the update. I may not know enough to help dev, but I like to what's going on, even when it's nothing like now.


----------



## LANAtron

Thanks xoomdev. Please know that a lot of people will be looking forward to this!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## cltatenza

Lets go devs, I really really REALLY want CM7 for my Charge!


----------



## rami98

You guys are awesome


----------



## fitti28

I am getting my charge tomorrow and after running OMFGB on my fascinate i told R2Doesinc that i cant wait to see OMFGB on the charge. Xoom and R2 keep up the great work.


----------



## r2doesinc

Just to be clear though, we are NOT working on cm7. We will be porting our two roms, omfgb and omgb. They are both aosp gingerbread, but don't be surprised when its not cyanogenmod


----------



## jdenman03

r2doesinc said:


> Just to be clear though, we are NOT working on cm7. We will be porting our two roms, omfgb and omgb. They are both aosp gingerbread, but don't be surprised when its not cyanogenmod


So how much $ do you need to get CM7 on the charge?


----------



## xoomdev

"r2doesinc said:


> Just to be clear though, we are NOT working on cm7. We will be porting our two roms, omfgb and omgb. They are both aosp gingerbread, but don't be surprised when its not cyanogenmod


Troll


----------



## coldconfession13

but im hoping for cm7 i mean ill take omfgb but cm7 has so many tweaks. to bad there are no updates


----------



## duhg

r2doesinc said:


> Just to be clear though, we are NOT working on cm7. We will be porting our two roms, omfgb and omgb. They are both aosp gingerbread, but don't be surprised when its not cyanogenmod


Any AOSP for the winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.

Thanks for all you devs do. Can't wait to check it out. Let me know if you need any testing.


----------



## r2doesinc

"jdenman03 said:


> So how much $ do you need to get CM7 on the charge?


$1000000000000000


----------



## adamthecashew

r2doesinc said:


> Just to be clear though, we are NOT working on cm7. We will be porting our two roms, omfgb and omgb. They are both aosp gingerbread, but don't be surprised when its not cyanogenmod


R2 I have always wondered but what are the differences from omfgb and omgb? I went to your site when there was talks about it for the fascinate, but I couldn't find any info on this... Yes I probably didn't look hard enough lol.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruiserdude

I'm curious about this as well. Never used a phone with OMFGB, so I'm curious what the differences are? I think its great that we have some well-supported AOSP choices in the works, and I'm assuming that there will be some sharing, once one AOSP build is out. But considering how popular CM7 is, I'm interested into what OMFGB offers, and what made you decide to pursue your own build?


----------



## pestilent

I have to admit that his thread is getting very frustrating and a bit depressing. Most, if not all, of us came to this thread because b16 promised CM7 if there was enough interest. It's clear that there is a ton of interest and suddenly devs are posting that they're not actually working on CM7. This is starting to feel like a major bait and switch.


----------



## streetlightman

pestilent said:


> I have to admit that his thread is getting very frustrating and a bit depressing. Most, if not all, of us came to this thread because b16 promised CM7 if there was enough interest. It's clear that there is a ton of interest and suddenly devs are posting that they're not actually working on CM7. This is starting to feel like a major bait and switch.


Honestly, you should just be grateful that developers are taking the time out of their already busy lives to take on a massive project like this. so what if its not CM7, whatever it is it'll be better than what we have. if you want CM7 so much you go and develop it.


----------



## mbh87

OMFGB is the business. Those if you that are getting impatient feel free to start porting CM over yourself and see where you get. It will come when it comes, or maybe never.


----------



## nitsuj17

thats a fair deal, charge owners are pretty liberal with their donations as well xD


----------



## nitsuj17

omgb=mostly stock aosp gingerbread

omfgb=stock + enhancements


----------



## mbh87

I dont use a lot of features CM7 has to OMFGB is really nice imo. Has everything I want/use. Except for people able to hide certain things from the status bar like the clock.


----------



## pestilent

streetlightman said:


> Honestly, you should just be grateful that developers are taking the time out of their already busy lives to take on a massive project like this. so what if its not CM7, whatever it is it'll be better than what we have. if you want CM7 so much you go and develop it.


Don't get me wrong here... I am very grateful to all of the DEVs for their work. They all do excellent work and I would never knock any of them for the work/effort they put in. My frustration is not at all with the DEVs who have commented here about what they will be working on (as opposed to CM). It is solely based on the claims made when the thread was started and the progression until now.


----------



## mbh87

pestilent said:


> Don't get me wrong here... I am very grateful to all of the DEVs for their work. They all do excellent work and I would never knock any of them for the work/effort they put in. My frustration is not at all with the DEVs who have commented here about what they will be working on (as opposed to CM). It is solely based on the claims made when the thread was started and the progression until now.


Its been exactly a month since this thread was started. Im not sure what you are expecting out of minimal devs. Devs with very little knowledge on how Samsung phones work at that. I also doubt you are aware how difficult it even is to get AOSP on these phones. It took the JT almost a year to get a fully functioning CM build on the Fascinate. Things take time, some times a lot of it.


----------



## pestilent

mbh87 said:


> Its been exactly a month since this thread was started. Im not sure what you are expecting out of minimal devs. Devs with very little knowledge on how Samsung phones work at that. I also doubt you are aware how difficult it even is to get AOSP on these phones. It took the JT almost a year to get a fully functioning CM build on the Fascinate. Things take time, some times a lot of it.


I really do not get where the confusion is here.The thread was started with a simple premise "If there is enough interest, work will be started". There are tons of posts here and across other threads on Rootz and XDA asking about CM. I am not expecting a finished rom tomorrow and I'm not bashing the Devs... I'm just frustrated at the total lack of information.


----------



## nitsuj17

pestilent said:


> I really do not get where the confusion is here.The thread was started with a simple premise "If there is enough interest, work will be started". There are tons of posts here and across other threads on Rootz and XDA asking about CM. I am not expecting a finished rom tomorrow and I'm not bashing the Devs... I'm just frustrated at the total lack of information.


there will be information when there is information to give...while there are clearly individuals capable of and interested in working on it...afaik no one actually has started doing it


----------



## yugmus

I would like to have AOSP of some kind (whether it be MIUI, CM7, OMGB, OMFGB) for the Charge. For now it is nice to have what we already do! At least were not stuck on an rfs kernel with froyo only! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## toxman

pestilent said:


> I really do not get where the confusion is here.The thread was started with a simple premise "If there is enough interest, work will be started". There are tons of posts here and across other threads on Rootz and XDA asking about CM. I am not expecting a finished rom tomorrow and I'm not bashing the Devs... I'm just frustrated at the total lack of information.


Updates happen when there is something particularly noteworthy to report. Porting, especially in the early stages isn't exactly very interesting to the casual observer. I'd rather they spend time resolving issues than drafting posts for regular updates. Considering we have no source from samsung for the GB builds yet, anticipate that it will take awhile before there's even something to report. I'm just happy that a number of devs have stepped up to the challenge.

If you want more regular and smaller updates, follow the devs on twitter. They usually tweet small pieces of info of what they are working on.


----------



## r2doesinc

want an update?
sammy hasnt released gb, so of course we dont have gb kernel source. we have a device setup that doesnt work.

thats your status update. lol


----------



## jdunne

+1 to R2. I laughed my ass off


----------



## coldconfession13

u dont need a gb kernel. look at droid x


----------



## r2doesinc

i know. doesnt change the fact that we still have a broken device tree though.

the kernel is just one of many issues we will run into.

someone a little ways back was *****ing about us doing omfg rather than cm7. to him i say this.
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Building_from_source now hop to!


----------



## andreiantal

I am interested in CM7.


----------



## mobijew

r2doesinc said:


> i know. doesnt change the fact that we still have a broken device tree though.
> 
> the kernel is just one of many issues we will run into.
> 
> someone a little ways back was *****ing about us doing omfg rather than cm7. to him i say this.
> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Building_from_source now hop to!


hows the omfgb work coming along?


----------



## r2doesinc

slow. weve been caught up with all the new devices, and then merging 2.3.5, but we are getting our research done.


----------



## fitti28

r2doesinc said:


> slow. weve been caught up with all the new devices, and then merging 2.3.5, but we are getting our research done.


Looking forward to some OMFGB on the charge like you all brought to the fascinate.


----------



## 0195311

"r2doesinc said:


> slow. weve been caught up with all the new devices, and then merging 2.3.5, but we are getting our research done.


Thanks for the update R2! I've got some beer money stashed away in anticipation.


----------



## streetlightman

r2doesinc said:


> slow. weve been caught up with all the new devices, and then merging 2.3.5, but we are getting our research done.


Thanks for the update. I cannot wait. Is there anyway anyone can help you? I'm sure this is a massive project and i'm sure all of us would be willing to help you!


----------



## mbh87

streetlightman said:


> Thanks for the update. I cannot wait. Is there anyway anyone can help you? I'm sure this is a massive project and i'm sure all of us would be willing to help you!


 JT would be the most help (hopefully he lends a hand) but he doesnt seem to have any interest in the Charge. Hopefully a lot of Fascinate code applies over to the Charge as well to make things easier.


----------



## DaleV

CM 7 would be great but so would OMGB or whatever initials your gonna use for an R2 rom. Hint hint.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sneakysolidbake

DaleV said:


> CM 7 would be great but so would OMGB or whatever initials your gonna use for an R2 rom. Hint hint.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


@xoomdev On a side note, first Droid Charge build for OMFGB was a fail. Compiled, but got stuck on "samsung" screen so no indication of what's wrong

This tweet from xoomdev has me excited. I know its not booting yet but I wasn't expecting there would be a build at all for a while. If the performance on omfgb for the charge is anything like it was on the fascinate (and I'm sure it will be) then this phone has a very bright future ahead of it. Easily my favorite rom on the fascinate before I exchanged it for my charge 

Sent from my froyo gummycharged charge w/imnuts otb kernel......bro.


----------



## r2doesinc

i told you things were happening. when theres something to be reported, it will be.


----------



## r2doesinc

if anyone knows a way to use oding from a linux only install, that would help too. my laptop crashed and i lost my trial evaluation to vmware which was the only one i could find that would capture the usb correctly. vbox didnt work for me, and thats the only other option i know of.

if only heimdall worked


----------



## streetlightman

r2doesinc said:


> if anyone knows a way to use oding from a linux only install, that would help too. my laptop crashed and i lost my trial evaluation to vmware which was the only one i could find that would capture the usb correctly. vbox didnt work for me, and thats the only other option i know of.
> 
> if only heimdall worked


I do not know how to odin from linux. i'm gonna assume you tried wine or crossover but other than that i have no idea. I do have an unused product key for vista business if you want to install that to odin things. let me know


----------



## toxman

r2doesinc said:


> if anyone knows a way to use oding from a linux only install, that would help too. my laptop crashed and i lost my trial evaluation to vmware which was the only one i could find that would capture the usb correctly. vbox didnt work for me, and thats the only other option i know of.
> 
> if only heimdall worked


Vmware server doesn't work?


----------



## hazard209

r2doesinc said:


> if anyone knows a way to use oding from a linux only install, that would help too. my laptop crashed and i lost my trial evaluation to vmware which was the only one i could find that would capture the usb correctly. vbox didnt work for me, and thats the only other option i know of.
> 
> if only heimdall worked


Well if vbox isn't working for you, I'd say try wine or crossover. What's wrong with Heimdall?

Good luck man and thanks for the hard work!

EDIT: This thread seems to explain vbox pretty well (You may have already seen it?). Wine actually doesn't support USB plugging unless you manually install drivers, so that's probably a no go. Crossover works the same way as Wine so that probably will not work either.


----------



## CaptTrips

r2doesinc said:


> if anyone knows a way to use oding from a linux only install, that would help too. my laptop crashed and i lost my trial evaluation to vmware which was the only one i could find that would capture the usb correctly. vbox didnt work for me, and thats the only other option i know of.
> 
> if only heimdall worked


It would depend, I think we need a bit more details  What version of VMWare were you running?

VMWare player is a free version of VMWare, requiring no license and only registration, and should give you what you need. I'd be glad to assist with this or help with any of it, as it is something I am knowledge in.


----------



## imnuts

I see that the last few posts are about OMGB/OMFGB. Has anyone gotten an AOSP build (OMGB/OMFGB/CM7/MIUI) to boot yet in any form? If so, do you have the device repo online anywhere?


----------



## r2doesinc

its vmware workstation for linux that i need. vbox doesnt capture the usb the right way, even with drivers installed on the windows side. vmware is the only way i was able to get it to work.

and heimdall doesnt work on the charge yet 
if you check the github for it, theres an open issue on the charge. but no progress int he past month or two


----------



## CaptTrips

r2doesinc said:


> its vmware workstation for linux that i need. vbox doesnt capture the usb the right way, even with drivers installed on the windows side. vmware is the only way i was able to get it to work.
> 
> and heimdall doesnt work on the charge yet
> if you check the github for it, theres an open issue on the charge. but no progress int he past month or two


vmware player should give you the same functionality as workstation, player is there free of charge one. Windows and Linux version. You can get really funky with it, as VMWare supports its own appliance market, so community drive projects as addons for VMWare. There is some really awesome stuff out there for anyone that feels like checking it out 

http://www.vmware.com/products/player/


----------



## sneakysolidbake

CaptTrips said:


> vmware player should give you the same functionality as workstation, player is there free of charge one. Windows and Linux version. You can get really funky with it, as VMWare supports its own appliance market, so community drive projects as addons for VMWare. There is some really awesome stuff out there for anyone that feels like checking it out
> 
> http://www.vmware.com/products/player/


+1

I literally just moments ago did my first odin flash (and first virtual machine setup for that matter) using vmware player and windows media center 2005.

Sent from my froyo gummycharged charge w/imnuts otb kernel......bro.


----------



## neyenlives

good question JT , we would be interested to know.


----------



## zeuswsu

Maybe there should be a new thread started for OMFGB since that is most likely to happen way before CM7


----------



## idle0095

i want cm7 for droid charge badly


----------



## j3oomerang

For the record, I'm very interested in AOSP.


----------



## neyenlives

I vote absolutely yes, its what I'm waiting for. Why did they stop the voting?


----------



## CaptTrips

neyenlives said:


> I vote absolutely yes, its what I'm waiting for. Why did they stop the voting?


The voting closed a bit ago. Then rootzwiki gave away a droid charge to r2 who does omgb/omfgb which is there own AOSP project. It's being worked on at there pace. No ETA, nor will there be one. If you want updates then follow the dev's on twitter. Everytime you ask them a question of when its gonna be done, it slows down dev time, as they have to answer it, potentially lose there spot and concentration...having to start over. Good dev work requires concentration.

I'd imagine once they port there own AOSP, that it then becomes easier to port CM7 and other various AOSP projects, if a dev chooses to.

It would also help those that keep asking and such to read through the thread, it gives a better understanding, and well its kinda like reading a book. How do you understand the ending without the beginning and middle to fill in


----------



## sneakysolidbake

I think the biggest step is going to be getting a mtd kernel up and running. After jt got that going on the fascinate, asop development really took off and soon after we had cm7, miui and omgb/omfgb. Its probably going to be a similar case with the charge but we'll more than likely see omgb and omfgb first because I know t3hh4xx0r is working on it although ports like these do take time.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## neyenlives

CaptTrips said:


> The voting closed a bit ago. Then rootzwiki gave away a droid charge to r2 who does omgb/omfgb which is there own AOSP project. It's being worked on at there pace. No ETA, nor will there be one. If you want updates then follow the dev's on twitter. Everytime you ask them a question of when its gonna be done, it slows down dev time, as they have to answer it, potentially lose there spot and concentration...having to start over. Good dev work requires concentration.
> 
> I'd imagine once they port there own AOSP, that it then becomes easier to port CM7 and other various AOSP projects, if a dev chooses to.
> 
> It would also help those that keep asking and such to read through the thread, it gives a better understanding, and well its kinda like reading a book. How do you understand the ending without the beginning and middle to fill in


I did read the thread. I'm new to these forums, not new to how things work. I didn't ask when it would be ready. I asked why they stopped the voting. I know they got him a Charge and I have seen a ton of people like you posting the same stuff over and over. Since you brought it up, I think its perfectly acceptable to expect minimal periodic status updates. Those guys aren't working on it round the clock. It wouldn't kill them to say "we are maybe XX% there" once a month. So now that I didn't ask and they didn't say, what now? I fully intend to follow them on twitter. I already follow all the Fascinate devs.

All I asked was why they stopped the voting.


----------



## CaptTrips

neyenlives said:


> I did read the thread. I'm new to these forums, not new to how things work. I didn't ask when it would be ready. I asked why they stopped the voting. I know they got him a Charge and I have seen a ton of people like you posting the same stuff over and over. Since you brought it up, I think its perfectly acceptable to expect minimal periodic status updates. Those guys aren't working on it round the clock. It wouldn't kill them to say "we are maybe XX% there" once a month. So now that I didn't ask and they didn't say, what now? I fully intend to follow them on twitter. I already follow all the Fascinate devs.
> 
> All I asked was why they stopped the voting.


I was more so just using your message as a reminder to others. So many have posted stuff that kinda doesn't make sense, I figured if I could post something that included most of what the thread had to say (after voting ended), it might stop for a page or two. Nothing personal...and I'm sorry if I wrote it that way. My apologizes.


----------



## bkhorn

Maybe they closed it because it was clear which way the voting was going. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## neyenlives

CaptTrips said:


> I was more so just using your message as a reminder to others. So many have posted stuff that kinda doesn't make sense, I figured if I could post something that included most of what the thread had to say (after voting ended), it might stop for a page or two. Nothing personal...and I'm sorry if I wrote it that way. My apologizes.


No problems, we all want it yesterday.


----------



## kkeller87

I want vote yes a couple more times


----------



## Fe_Man

I have to ask, mainly because I'm such an impatient little brat (thanks for tolerating me devs) with this new leak is there any hope for foreseeable AOSP?


----------



## Cruiserdude

Definitely, why would a new leak preclude an AOSP release? AOSP releases are built almost entirely from AOSP source, though there are certain things like drivers and radios that typically come from the manufacturer. There doesn't have to be an official GB release in order for an AOSP ROM to be built, but it makes it alot easier. Suffice it to say that its coming, and each new official GB release helps speed things along a bit, and the teams will really benefit once we see an official GB OTA, and get source from Samsung. Again, it would be built from AOSP, not Samsung, source, but having the OEM source available really helps with certain things.


----------



## phraupach

Well, heck. I just registered on this site purely so could vote in the poll.

Well, let this be my vote: I came from Motorola OD and LOVE the new speed, graphics and gorgeous screen of the Charge, but I want my CM7 back!

All rooted up with nowhere to go...


----------



## neyenlives

If this is true this should help things along.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...ile-and-their-babies-will-be-picture-perfect/


----------



## DirgeExtinction

I would love this.


----------



## mdietz

neyenlives said:


> If this is true this should help things along.
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...ile-and-their-babies-will-be-picture-perfect/


While it would see that way, I doubt that consumers will see anything from this for 3-6 months, and probably the only device(s) out now to see anything _may_ be the SGS2 lineup. Doubt any of the original SGS phones, or phones based on the SGS (like the DROID Charge) will see much of anything out of this.


----------



## corys00

Does Rootzwiki.com follow up the phone giveaway that they do to developers? Cause I've not heard a peep from the person who received the Droid Charge from the site.

r2doesinc won it, I can't find a thing he's done for the Droid Charge community yet...

Seriously? That's weak.


----------



## PeterGun

corys00 said:


> Does Rootzwiki.com follow up the phone giveaway that they do to developers? Cause I've not heard a peep from the person who received the Droid Charge from the site.
> 
> r2doesinc won it, I can't find a thing he's done for the Droid Charge community yet...
> 
> Seriously? That's weak.


It's likely because what he is doing is one of the biggest undertakings possible for this phone. Building AOSP for the Charge isn't easy (If the Fascinate was any indication).


----------



## CaptTrips

corys00 said:


> Does Rootzwiki.com follow up the phone giveaway that they do to developers? Cause I've not heard a peep from the person who received the Droid Charge from the site.
> 
> r2doesinc won it, I can't find a thing he's done for the Droid Charge community yet...
> 
> Seriously? That's weak.


Do you follow any of that dev team on twitter? If so you would see the updates as they come across, as well as the insight perhaps into "a bit" of what is involved with the project they are undertaking.

Also check out an interview with r2 posted here...

http://rootzwiki.com/content.php?r=203-Q-A-with.....

It gives a bit of insight into how massive the project truly is....and well if it happens at all, let us be happy that it was accomplished, and we are lucky to know some people with both the knowledge and resolve to get it working...

A valid question, though I don't see the need for the attitude until perhaps after an answer was given?


----------



## corys00

While I do not that particular dev team on twitter, I looked on this site before I posted just to make sure I wasn't missing something and did not see any updates. I'm going to go search twitter and after this post, and follow him just to keep abreast of the progress.

And thanks for posting that interview link.


----------



## neyenlives

corys00 said:


> Does Rootzwiki.com follow up the phone giveaway that they do to developers? Cause I've not heard a peep from the person who received the Droid Charge from the site.
> 
> r2doesinc won it, I can't find a thing he's done for the Droid Charge community yet...
> 
> Seriously? That's weak.


It was like a year of nothing on the Fascinate bro. We would hear nothing, there were a few broken builds floating around where major functions don't work, then one day it dropped and everything changed. Its worth it, be patient and hold your tongue.


----------



## sneakysolidbake

neyenlives said:


> It was like a year of nothing on the Fascinate bro. We would hear nothing, there were a few broken builds floating around where major functions don't work, then one day it dropped and everything changed. Its worth it, be patient and hold your tongue.


It wasn't quite like that.....unless you consider camera and mms major functions. If you followed the right people on twitter or popped into irc from time to time, you would have known it was coming. All in reference to aosp on the fascinate, lol.

Sent from my gingerbread gummycharged gbe 1.9rc2.3 charge.....bro.


----------



## kkeller87

I dont think ive ever wanted anything more than to run CM7 on my Droid Charge. Used it on my Hero and EVO.

When i was shopping for phones I wanted to get one that CM was currently supporting, but didnt want to get a phone that was already years behind. So I'll be patient and wait for it on the Charge.

its gonna be better than christmas


----------



## rsims26

I really think that since Steve Kondike (Mr CM) was hired by Samsung we'll be seeing CM on our Charges before too much longer. I would assume that he has full access to the Samsung TW codes. As for the r2inc guy, my understanding is he isn't trying to port over CM but just an AOSP experience.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## neyenlives

sneakysolidbake said:


> It wasn't quite like that.....unless you consider camera and mms major functions. If you followed the right people on twitter or popped into irc from time to time, you would have known it was coming. All in reference to aosp on the fascinate, lol.
> 
> Sent from my gingerbread gummycharged gbe 1.9rc2.3 charge.....bro.


Yeah not quite but yes, I do consider those important. I use the camera almost everyday at work.


----------



## boost192

imnuts tweeted this a few min ago! Now I'm getting exciting!

16c4112aeeec131cb6bd39b7491906c1 update-cm-7.1.0-Charge-KANG-0821-signed.zip


----------



## sneakysolidbake

But its not booting 

Sent from my froyo gummycharged charge w/imoseyon's oc'd uv'd kernel.


----------



## neyenlives

Its good news if they thought it was close to being bootable this early, this is good news.


----------



## r2doesinc

booting is 0.1% of the process. this isnt a normal device. on almost any other device, you get it to boot and maybe a few things like mms or camera wont work, but the core functions like the phone and data do. on this phone, you get it booted and then you enter the nightmare that is LTE.

as we said before, im not going to come in every day and post "Hey guys, nothing new."
if theres something to be reported, it will be reported. so far there hasnt been. that build imnuts doesnt even boot, we have had non booting builds for a while 

oh, and to the guy who asked if rootz follows up on the devs they give phones to, no they dont.
they said very clearly when all this began that the devices they give out belong to the dev they give it to. if they choose to dev for it, they can. if they choose to sell it, they can. if they choose to put it in a box and never look at it again, they can.


----------



## ang3l12

If you (devs and users) came to the irc channel you would be able to see in real time if we make progress. irc.andirc.net #charge

@r2, come in and talk to either imnuts or me, fill us in with what you have tried and maybe we might be able to work together.


----------



## kidserious

r2doesinc said:


> booting is 0.1% of the process. this isnt a normal device. on almost any other device, you get it to boot and maybe a few things like mms or camera wont work, but the core functions like the phone and data do. on this phone, you get it booted and then you enter the nightmare that is LTE.
> 
> as we said before, im not going to come in every day and post "Hey guys, nothing new."
> if theres something to be reported, it will be reported. so far there hasnt been. that build imnuts doesnt even boot, we have had non booting builds for a while
> 
> oh, and to the guy who asked if rootz follows up on the devs they give phones to, no they dont.
> they said very clearly when all this began that the devices they give out belong to the dev they give it to. if they choose to dev for it, they can. if they choose to sell it, they can. if they choose to put it in a box and never look at it again, they can.


r2DoesInc, I don't own a charge. But, I do know that you aren't just screwing around with this device. I know your work and I know your work ethic. I have no doubt that very soon there will be a functional build for the charge. Take your time and do it right. Folks don't know the difficulties of dealing with an LTE radio interface layer. To all the people who have a problem with that, flash a TW based rom and shut up!


----------



## boost192

I was just saying! I appreciate what you do r2 and omfgb is great and all I was doing was getting exciting. Its nice to see attempts. I know you and xoom have been trying! Thanks for all the work devs


----------



## neyenlives

ang3l12 said:


> If you (devs and users) came to the irc channel you would be able to see in real time if we make progress. irc.andirc.net #charge
> 
> @r2, come in and talk to either imnuts or me, fill us in with what you have tried and maybe we might be able to work together.


I want to see how this turns out.


----------



## Gunnermike53

r2doesinc said:


> booting is 0.1% of the process. this isnt a normal device. on almost any other device, you get it to boot and maybe a few things like mms or camera wont work, but the core functions like the phone and data do. on this phone, you get it booted and then you enter the nightmare that is LTE.
> 
> as we said before, im not going to come in every day and post "Hey guys, nothing new."
> if theres something to be reported, it will be reported. so far there hasnt been. that build imnuts doesnt even boot, we have had non booting builds for a while
> 
> oh, and to the guy who asked if rootz follows up on the devs they give phones to, no they dont.
> they said very clearly when all this began that the devices they give out belong to the dev they give it to. if they choose to dev for it, they can. if they choose to sell it, they can. if they choose to put it in a box and never look at it again, they can.


Aw c'mon. Its not like you have 10 or 15 other devices you are working...... We expect this done in 48 hrs. That is all...



Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreiantal

OO OO aww aww!!!

48 is too much.... how about tonite



Gunnermike53 said:


> Aw c'mon. Its not like you have 10 or 15 other devices you are working...... We expect this done in 48 hrs. That is all...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## cltatenza

We've supposedly got cm7 booting according to twitter!

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## hazard209

cltatenza said:


> We've supposedly got cm7 booting according to twitter!
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


You beat me to it. Lol.

And so it begins.


----------



## cltatenza

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## ang3l12

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3452 >> that is where info will be


----------



## SIOps74

I am looking forwarding to CM7! Need to get off of Humble v1.51. I need to try something new... Could this be it? :scared:


----------



## Xerrus

"SIOps74 said:


> I am looking forwarding to CM7! Need to get off of Humble v1.51. I need to try something new... Could this be it? :scared:


GummyCharged 2.0 drops sometime today, I would definitely ditch humble for it if I were you, it's froyo based as well and will offer wayyy more features.


----------



## sneakysolidbake

Xerrus said:


> GummyCharged 2.0 drops sometime today, I would definitely ditch humble for it if I were you, it's froyo based as well and will offer wayyy more features.


I would ditch humble for stock unrooted.....

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## audioxtc85

+1 for that comment. Well played sir!


----------



## Cruiserdude

Considering Humble is kanged from an older version of Gummy, I would definitely move on.

b16, there's definitely interest there, as this looks to be the best phone on Verizon for awhile, considering the SII is supposedly not coming anymore. We've got a large and dedicated community of passionate devs and users, and the device itself is great once you get the software optimized. CM7 on this device would really ensure its spot in history!


----------



## Rythmyc

"Cruiserdude said:


> Considering Humble is kanged from an older version of Gummy, I would definitely move on.
> 
> b16, there's definitely interest there, as this looks to be the best phone on Verizon for awhile, considering the SII is supposedly not coming anymore. We've got a large and dedicated community of passionate devs and users, and the device itself is great once you get the software optimized. CM7 on this device would really ensure its spot in history!


It's coming, I'm sure these guys are doing everything they can for us. Porting it onto the 4g radios, on top of Sammys programming isn't an easy process.


----------



## mdietz

No need to have two threads for this. Closing this one since it was meant as a poll only.


----------

